# Anyone here finish/study RG146 Core 1 from Stockbrokers Association of Australia?



## ccjames (27 September 2012)

Hi Guys

I found most of people are from kaplan,just wondering that if anyone

have finished or started course from stockbroker association core 1.

Cheers


----------

